
Waymo applies for no-driver testing in California - paulashbourne
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Exclusive-Waymo-appplies-for-no-driver-testing-12832425.php
======
KillerRabbitt
Do you think the recent Uber crash will hurt their chances?

